# Weakened hindlegs



## eyemadreamer (Jan 6, 2009)

i'm so devasated, something is wrong with my kitty, Lucky.. he is one of the 3cats we have, and he is the youngest at 3 years old.

It was saturday night (a few day ago) when I noticed he wasn't walking almost not at all, but he still got around somehow... noticed him laying in different spots from where I put him originally but not very far. And when I would touch him back there, on his hind legs or lower back... He screams, i knew he was in pain and something was wrong. But other than that, he'd sleep and purr when i pet his head/neck/upper back.. he'd let me pick him up and hold him, snuggle with him as long as i didnt touch the "areas".

I called the vet and made an appt for first thing monday morning (today) but they didnt have any openings til 4pm. We took him in... the Vet was stumped, had no idea what was wrong with him. She decided to keep him overnight, take some xrays and such. Around 9pm (a vet that works late after everyones gone home- we were impressed) we got a call from her. She said the xrays were perfect.. everything looked good. Except for one thing she noticed... that his hindlegs were twice the size of a normal young male cat. I was really suprised to hear that, I hadnt ever noticed, my husband said he s noticed in the past, though. maybe i'm just blind. 

Anyway, we have to wait until tomorrow for more information-- she put him on some steroids and pain killers and will be taking some blood work. She did mention cancer... my heart stopped when she said that, she said that sometimes cancer causes hind legs to stop working slowly. I really dont want to believe it, i'm sure it is something else... 

We also have 2 other cats who are 7 years old both.... We've been feeding them all the same food for the last 2 years, the other cats are fine. I'm pretty sure its not nutritional/food related (however i could be wrong, each cat is still different to his own).

There is something i found on the internet while researching on "large hind legs" as the vet mentioned. I found a breed "Manx" they are actually known for having short to no tail at all, however it does also mention that they can still have normal length tails too, which my cat has. but the reason why this popped out to me (from wikipedia site): 

(quoting) "The hind legs of a Manx are longer than the front legs, creating a continuous arch from shoulders to rump giving the cat a rounded appearance" (unquote) and also,

(quoting) "Manx Syndrome" is a colloquial name given to the condition which results when the mutant tailless gene shortens the spine too much. It can seriously damage the spinal cord and the nerves causing spina bifida as well as problems with the bowels, bladder, and digestion. Some only live for 3 years; the oldest recorded was 5. In one study it was shown to affect about 20% of Manx cats, but almost all of those cases were rumpies, which exhibit the most extreme phenotype. (unquote)

Now, i dont know the breed of my cat... we actually rescued him off the streets when he was about a month or 2 old. But from looking at some of the pictures of the Manx cats on the website-- it actually does resemble my cat somewhat except that my cat has a normal tail length. (which is confusing to me) So, the hindleg thing and the fact that he is exactly 3 years old .... could this be it??? However, almost all pictures on google of manx cats are short tailed/non-tailed. So maybe my cat is part Manx? I dunno... 

Anyway, I'm really nervous... from reading all these posts on here related to weak hindlegs/back... seems like a lot of people didnt get the answers they were looking for. I'm afraid of that. 

Oh one more thing, when the vet was checking lucky out.. he screamed several times when the vet was touching his hindlegs areas, she mentioned that "young males" are generally wussies. I was really bothered by that... i really think he was really actually hurting.  

ANY Information or questions, PLEASE post them. I will be checking often.

I feel so helpless and worried-sick right now as he is miles away in a crate in a vet office and I'm here unable to help or comfort him.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't have cat experience related to this, but my dog recently had a period where his back legs were weak and shaking, and he sat in the backyard and I had to pick him up and carry him into the house. It turned out to be a back injury. He was placed on anti-inflammatories, muscle relaxers, and pain meds as needed. He has done fairly well since his initial incident.

I hope that they find out what is going on with Lucky, and that is something easily treated.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

eyemadreamer said:


> She did mention cancer... my heart stopped when she said that, she said that sometimes cancer causes hind legs to stop working slowly. I really dont want to believe it, i'm sure it is something else...
> 
> (quoting) "Manx Syndrome" is a colloquial name given to the condition which results when the mutant tailless gene shortens the spine too much. It can seriously damage the spinal cord and the nerves causing spina bifida as well as problems with the bowels, bladder, and digestion. Some only live for 3 years; the oldest recorded was 5. In one study it was shown to affect about 20% of Manx cats, but almost all of those cases were rumpies, which exhibit the most extreme phenotype. (unquote)
> 
> ...


Welcome, and I'm so very sorry your kitty isn't well and you are so worried for him.

I am one of those cat owners whose cat had unexplained loss of mobility in the back and back legs. However, my cat Reilly's problem most likely WAS from a spinal cancer. Now, to perhaps help alleviate your worry about that, Reilly's problem progressed in super-slow, insidious increments. It was not sudden at all. This progression took probably 4 years from the time I _really_, visibly, noticed something off/wrong when he was about 4yrs old. I had always considered him 'klutzy' so I think the problem was already affecting him from birth.

Now, also, even if your cat does have a Manx as a parent...if he does not have the manx tail and shortened spine with resulting nerve problems, then I do not think he can have Manx Syndrome. The nerve damage occurs because of the too short tail, and your cat has a tail. I'm sure there may be the odd case or two of a tailed Manx having this problem, but I think the odds are pretty high against it happening.

One thing you could ask your vet about, is a blood clot. I think it is called feline saddle thrombosis? This can happen to some cats and it does cause pain in the back and hind limbs. I do not know what they would look for to confirm or rule that out. I do not know about the 'oversized' back limbs, but I wonder if it is truly from over-developed bone/muscle or if blocked blood flow is not allowing fluid to flow out and it is swelling. 

I do hope the vets are able to help your kitty. It would be horribly unfair to rescue him only to find he has some rare condition. Though, even then...if worse comes to worst? You loved him. You rescued him and you gave him a home, great care and love. If you had not found him, he would have died. That is a precious gift you gave him.

Sending wishes that all things work out for you and your kitty,
Heidi


----------



## eyemadreamer (Jan 6, 2009)

Update on my precious lucky....

Unfortunately, it did turn out to be spinal cancer.

RIP Lucky 2006-2009.

He was in very awful pain... I didnt realize it until the vet told me that even that max amount of dosage of pain killers weren't enough, he was still responding to the pain. How awful is that.

I cried for like 5 hours straight today... its been a sad sad sad day. I couldnt go say goodbye... the vet said he has worsened a lot since we saw him last, he stopped eating and stopped using the litter, peeing & pooping all over himself. I decided not to go.. and to cherish the good memories I had of him. In a way I feel extremely awful and selfish about it, I couldnt handle it... I was bawling my eyes out like crazy. 

The vet is going to mail me his pawprints for free... i can't wait to get it. I've been super impressed with her, she was up til 10pm on monday night working with Lucky trying to figure out the problem. And when she called, she sounded really sad. You know, its rare to find a vet like this--- u would think, after all these animals she's worked with and seen die throughout the years, she'd become emotionally unattached, but thats not the case with her at all. I trusted her completely becasue of that. I asked if she was for sure that it was spinal cancer, she said she wouldnt tell me that if she wasnt 100% sure and that all the medical journals she went through also pointed in that direction as well.

here are a few pics of my precious baby








this one is around the time when we first rescued him off the streets.









lucky and me









and more recently, lucky being his silly self as usual..

Thank you all for your caring words and wanting to help me. I appreciate it.

<3


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry about Lucky  What an adorable cat. I love how his nose has two colors...my Snickers (RIP) had that, too.

Wishing you all the best at this difficult time atback I'm going to move this thread to Rainbow Bridge for you.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lucky. I know he had a good life with you with plenty of love and affection. It is so hard when they go, each one takes a piece of you with them and it is even harder when it is sudden. Gentle bridge vibes to your sweet boy.


----------



## velvet6 (Dec 17, 2008)

So sorry about Lucky. 

You took him in when he was a wee thing and you gave him years of love and care. It was a good thing you did for him and I know he paid you back with all the affection he had. And in the end, though it was difficult, you made the decision that would cause him the least amount of pain. I'm sure he was grateful for it.

Sending good thoughts your way...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, no! I feel so bad for your loss. I was so hoping for a happier outcome for you both. He was a beautiful cat and you are lovely, too. Don't feel bad about not being there at his passing, it is a very difficult thing to do and some people just cannot do it. At those times, I do think it is best that the pet owner is able to keep the happy/good memories of their pet at the forefront of their mind.
You gave this young cat a WONDERFUL life! You were an angel for rescueing him. I am sorry you were only able to love him for a short time.
Heidi


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless little Lucky. And I hope your heartache lessens a bit as time passes. He was a handsome cat, and I'm sure he enriched your life, as you enriched his. I believe Lucky is purring in the arms of angels now, and that you'll see him again.


----------



## eyemadreamer (Jan 6, 2009)

*lucky*

How wonderful you were, lucky
your softest fur and your loudest purrs
your love for independency yet your love for cuddling
brought me so much joy.
You hardly were ever naughty,
except for the occasional midnight snacking in the kitchen
and even i will miss that.
I'll miss your greets at the door wanting to smell where i've been
the comfort of sharing my pillow with you at night
you were so gentle and so sweet
not like any other cat i've known.
I so loved you
i couldn't stand the pain you were in
i couldnt stand letting you go,
but i did and my heart broke.
Forever in my heart, you'll remain.
I prayed to God that He would take you in, like I did
and someday I'll see you again.
Goodbye, my love.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

That was a beautiful eulogy.
*pats hand around desk, blindly searching for the tissues to sop my tears*


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost your beautiful boy.

[[[[hugs]]]]


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry and so saddened by your loss. But I know Lucky is free of pain now and someday you two will meet again.


----------



## eyemadreamer (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind and caring words.

its been two days, i'm still devastated and still find myself sobbing every now and then throughout the day... its difficult being at home all the time and not seeing him, him doing his usual things, being my little buddy. i was able to go to a friends last night and hang out with her for a few hours, it was really nice... she has a new little 4 month old kitty named lyra, she was such a precious kitty. she laid down next to me and purrred. it was really spirit lifting. 

on the other hand, i'm getting frusurated with how judgemental people can be... some people have said some really mean things to me lately.. one person said to me last night "wow, you're still crying about it" and someone else today said to me "ur acting like you just lost your husband"
Helllllo! i just lost a loved one... he may be just a cat, but he was my cat and we had a bond and i loved him tons. is this normal for people to judge like that?? honestly.. when people are grieving, you shouldnt say things like that no matter what they re grieving over. broken hearts are broken hearts and its painful. is this normal? for people to be like that? and for me to still be grieving and like this?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

eyemadreamer said:


> ...broken hearts are broken hearts and its painful.


I'm sorry you have encountered such insensitive people. Everyone here knows how heart-wrenching it can be to lose a cat, no matter how long or short you had the cat. 
Unfortunately, I think it IS normal.
It is normal for people who have never HAD such a close bond with a pet to not understand the depth of the grief we animal lovers feel.
Also, it is normal for an animal lover who had a close and special bond with their pet to feel bereft and lost. This period of time varies for many. Some are able to get over things quickly while some take much longer to move on.
I have lost two cats (Mousie 12/15/08 and Dusty 1/2/09) in the last 3 weeks. I also lost another cat (Marmalade) in May/08. Both Marmy and Mousie were on borrowed time (cancer) and I knew it. I had been caring for them to keep them happy, healthy as I could and comfortable for months, watching and evaluating their quality of life before I had to make The Big Decision. I am much better with Mousie's loss, but Marmy's was harder because I had to bottle raise him as an orphan and felt a very close connection to him, having personally saved and nurtured his life. I am having a terrible time with Dusty, though I only had him for maybe a third of the amount of time I had Mousie and Marmy, and it is because his loss was so sudden. I had no time to prepare for it.

For me, I know our pets don't live as long as we do... So I love them for all their lives. After they have passed, I will continue to keep their love alive by loving as many more cats as I can, for MY lifetime.

Some people will just never understand those bonds. Sometimes never. Sometimes, _sometimes_, they will get a pet of their own and finally understand. I remember when I lost the first cat of our marrige, in 1995 and my Sister made the comment of: "It's just a cat!" Remember, this was a family member that has known me all my life and knew how close I get to my pets...I had to hang up, she made me so upset.
Several years later, she and her husband had a dog, and that dog was accidentally hit in the road and killed. The dog had slipped her collar as they were taking her from the truck to the house and she ran into traffic where she was struck. My Sister called me and apologized for the comment she had made about my cat. She said: "I understand, now."

We understand. Try not to get too hurt when people say those things to you. They just don't understand, and until they go through the pain of it themselves, they never will.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

i am so sorry


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Heidi has said it all so well. For those of us who have been blessed with being close to an animal thier loss is devistating. I lost my Buzzy the week before Thanksgiving, and Tucker last May and I still grieve for both of them. For those who have never had that special bond, it is their loss. On this forum you will find people who understand.


----------



## eyemadreamer (Jan 6, 2009)

*letter from the vet*

We got our pawprint & this letter (shown below) in the mail on Sunday... This touched my heart so dearly. I still miss him a whole lot... its harder at night, where I lay in bed every night thinking about Lucky. And, feeling the cold spot where he'd normally be sleeping on my pillow with me. I guess knowing that he's now in heaven makes it a little bit easier. I asked jon (my husband) the other day, Are you sure hes in heaven? and he chucked and said, How could God refuse a cat like Lucky? It put a smile on my face. 

i'm so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to lose an old friend and I always wonder what I could possibly do to make someone feel better. I guess I can tell you that you are not alone. I know how much a cat can add to our lives. I know what a huge hole they can leave. I know what a part of us they become. I know how absurd it can seem at times that we can love a small animal that can't even talk so incredibly much. I know how hard it can be when our friends, family, and co workers imply "it's just a cat-get over it". They have no idea what "just a cat" can be. I feel a little sorry for them-- and a little like shaking them. People always worry whether they did the right thing. I am so lucky to have clients who always do the right thing. They know their cats. We won't put them to sleep if we don't think it's what the cat "wants". They don't want to leave us any more than we want them to leave. They stay with us for as long as they can. I wish so much taht I could have fixed your cat. At the end at least we know that we did all we could and that we'd done the best we could for our special cat. Remember all the special times. I am so sorry for your loss of Lucky. It is even harder when they are young and it is unexpected.
Take Care,
Dr. Gawley


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a lovely letter (and husband)!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Whenever we lose a cat, our vet sends us a condolences card with a handwritten/signed message inside. It is the personal touch that we find comforting. You have a wonderful husband and a caring vet to have written such a long note to help you with your grief.
h


----------



## gwdprincess (Feb 7, 2006)

atback so sorry for your loss. It makes me angry when people say "it's just a cat". They are not just cats. They are our furry sons, daughters, friends, confidants, couselors, therapist, etc. They purr when happy, growl when mad, meow when looking for you,whine when in pain, and they know when something is wrong. Whether it be 1 day or many years, these loving souls make an inpact in our lives. Anyone who does not understand should just keep thier mouth shut :cussing Bless Lucky, you, and the family. Time heals all wounds. I still yearn for my Erasmus (10-17-08)


----------

